# Sunday morning's work



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

This has been an 'ongoing' project for about a year now. It's a large old building being renovated and converted into three apartments. It belongs to a builder who is working on it when he has free time. The gable was patched up last week and was ready for painting. I woke up early this morning, looked out of the window and saw a large unusual orange glowing thing in the sky giving off a lot of heat so decided to go get the gable!

*6.45 am:*












*Wow! It's a loverly view from up here! That's the River tay beyond the houses and Dundee in the distance.
*












First coated the walls. By the time I hit the bottom the top was dry. Back up to the top and worked my way down the walls caulking hairline cracks.

Back up and a second coat!

*11.30 am:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice color. Going to look real nice when all complete. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very Nice TU. Some day I would like to see the 'homeland'


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice job for a Sunday morning there TU :thumbsup:

Have you got the internals to do when the builders ready?
Nice hospital job that.

To top it off, you have some lovely views too. Love the green rolling hills :yes:

The bloke walking on the pavement looks like old Steve, give him a wave for me


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That sure is a beautiful view! Why the heck are those cars on the wrong side of the road?

This was my Sunday morning work:









Followed up by a bit of this:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Have you got the internals to do when the builders ready?
> Nice hospital job that.
> 
> To top it off, you have some lovely views too. Love the green rolling hills


The ground floor flat (apartment) is almost ready for painting. I taped it about a month ago (I'll post some pics up soon). The joiner has almost finished the doors and woodwork so will be ready for painting shortly. Like you said, it's a great job for filling in because there's no rush to get it done :thumbsup: The buliding was almost derelict and empty for about 18 years. It was originally going to be 5 dwellings but the owner decided to do 3 instead. A 2 bedroomed lower appt. A two story, 3 bedrooomed upper appt and a seperate 1 bedroom house at the end of the building.




ProWallGuy said:


> That sure is a beautiful view! Why the heck are those cars on the wrong side of the road?
> 
> This was my Sunday morning work:
> 
> ...


If I was a fisherman I would've rather been doing what you did than climbing scaffold at that unearthly hour for a Sunday :thumbup:

We drive on the wrong side of the road to confuse American tourists. (they tend to look the wrong way when they're crossing the road :laughing.

Here's a pic I took at another job a couple of weeks ago, more or less the same view from a bit higher ground and slightly to the right:










There is a huge bear cut out on that hill. The bear represents the coat of arms that belonged to an Abbey (Lindores Abbey) but the bear's origins date back to the times of King Arthur and the Knights of the round table. There are still ruins of it today - It was burned and destroyed by John knox in the 1500's when he had a purge on everything Catholic. Every few years they have a torch march along the main street here and walk up to the bear on the hill where it is set alight (after being dowsed in fuel).










More pics and info about the bear here


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup:
Nice job ... I want more scenic pics!!!!!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Uh....how bout pics of a fine Scottish Lass?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN Pete,

Those pix are wanting me to get in touch with my roots - literally. I wouldn't mind moving back to the land from which my great-great paternal grandfather came. (My mother's side split from Plimouth over some religious stuff back in the early 1600's) 

Just gorgeous town and land scapes. And, I already drive on that side of the road. I assume it's OK with the other drivers because they keep waving one finger at me signifying I'm number one

BTW, after visiting the UK a number of years ago, my parents came back with a more compete history of our lineage. Not only how some Archibald married into the MacPherson clan, but they also informed me how we were descendants of a bastard son of William the Conqueror - the only comment I could muster was, "just like the sheep down the street". 

As I understand it, he "conquered" anything with a heartbeat.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Uh....how bout pics of a fine Scottish Lass?


Be careful what you wish for :whistling2:

This one's probably one of our most popular lass's at the moment...










Say Hello to Susan Boyle (Britain's Got Talent, Oprah, The Simpsons etc.) :laughing:




NEPS.US said:


> I want more scenic pics!!!!!!


Okay, here's a bird's eye view of the village where I live (I didn't take it btw lol)












daArch said:


> DAMN Pete,
> 
> Those pix are wanting me to get in touch with my roots - literally. I wouldn't mind moving back to the land from which my great-great paternal grandfather came. (My mother's side split from Plimouth over some religious stuff back in the early 1600's)
> 
> ...


It's great to go down your family history. A cousin of mine did it and she got back as far as finding an Irish ancestor that came to the UK during the potato famine. She lost the scent after that. I found a couple of my 'namesake's' that went through Ellis Island and came from the same area as my family lived in during the same period. My name isn't that common, and even less popular then so they are probably relatives. If I had the time to do it then I would try to track the descendants down in the USA.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wow man. When I make it across the pond we are hitting the pubs for sure! LOOKS AWESOME BTW, GREAT PROJECT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My family hails from Sweden. When I tracked down my line, I came up with this:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> My family hails from Sweden. When I tracked down my line, I came up with this:


I can see where you acquired your cutting skills from :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

When bb asked for a Scottish Lass I thought TU would put a pic of his missus up,,, but as he didn't I will...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I recognize her. She is a St. Pauli girl, right? :thumbup:

Oops, close:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> When bb asked for a Scottish Lass I thought TU would put a pic of his missus up,,, but as he didn't I will...


Oi where did you get that from? I remember taking that photo. We were at the fun fare and they had some of those mirrors that distort your features...


----------

